# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks >  [Exploit] Easy Cannonball! Achievement / Falling Star title

## Parog

This is fairly straightforward; 

Find any 2 objects close to one another and jump in between. This also works with certain ledges or uphill corners in terrain as well as holes that your character doesn't quite fit into. 

If your character rubber bands back and forth(glitchy), then you can dive endlessly in that spot without touching the ground. Dive for 8 seconds and you will get the achievement and title. 

Some objects have bigger hit boxes than they appear. Next time you find your character clipping into something over and over again, use this trick and get your title.  :Wink:  




Example with a location. There's literally thousands of places that are buggy like this though. 





and once you go forward, your character will bounce up and down, glitching like a madman. 







And this is me diving in that same exact spot without touching the ground.

----------


## eKqN

Any screenshot of somewhere you can do that ? Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Parog

> Any screenshot of somewhere you can do that ? Thanks for sharing.


Added screenshots

----------


## eKqN

Worked after a few tries, thanks riceking. Just aim at the window once behind the hay stack.  :Smile:

----------

